# كيف تتعاملين مع زوجك العصبي ؟



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2010)

*كيف تتعاملين مع زوجك العصبي ؟*


*




*



* قد تعيشين  في جحيم مشتعل إن لم تحسني طريقة التعامل مع زوجك العصبي، وينصحكِ خبراء العلاقات  الزوجية بترويض نفسك على التعامل مع الغضب بالصبر .*
*في البداية يؤكد لكِ الخبراء على  ضرورة استبدال كلمة عصبي من قاموسك اللغوي واستبدالها بسريع الانفعال لأن كلمة عصبي  ترسخ العصبية أكثر في قعل زوجك اللاواعي .*
*أما الأمور الأخرى التي يجب  مراعاتها عند التعامل زوجك سريع الانفعال فهي:*
** عدم الاستمرار في مناقشة  الموضوع نفسه عندما تبدأ ظواهر الانفعال في الظهور لديه, وهذا لا يعني إطلاقا أن  نقبل كل ما يصدر عنه رغبة في تجنب انفعاله, ولكن المقصود هنا إرجاء المناقشة لوقت  آخر.*
** معرفة الوسيلة التي يفضلها في  النقاش, فهؤلاء الأشخاص – في الغالب – لا يفضلون سياسة الأمر الواقع, والتي هي أصلا  عادة سيئة في الحياة الزوجية, ولكنها غالبا ما تكون تحت تأثيرات أكثر سلبية مع  الأشخاص الانفعاليين.*
** لا يجب أن تنفعلي مع انفعاله  فهذا يزيد الأمر سوءا .*
** اختاري الأوقات المناسبة  للنقاش, فوقت الظهيرة وعند العودة من العمل من أسوأ الأوقات للنقاش وعرض الآراء,  ولكن في وقت العصر وبعد الاستيقاظ من نوم القيلولة يكون الإنسان مستعدا للاستماع  لرأي الآخر وللحوار.
منقووووووووووول
لأمانة
*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

*اشكركم جدا على 

الموضوع المهم


لازم الزوجان يحتملا بعضهما لازم


الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 يناير 2010)

*لا فى اسهل
انى ماخدش حد عصبى 
انا مستحملش
بس موضوع حلو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليك
> 
> ...


أشكرك أستاذتى
الرب يبارك حضرتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *اشكركم جدا على
> 
> الموضوع المهم
> 
> ...


أشكرك أيها النهيسى
ربنا يباركك أستاذى


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *لا فى اسهل
> انى ماخدش حد عصبى
> انا مستحملش
> بس موضوع حلو
> ربنا يباركك​*


أشكرك أستاذتى كيريا
أنا بحب الاسم دة جدآ كيريا
الرب يباركك أستاذتى


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل يا rabna mawgod بس الاول ندرس اسباب العصيبة في الاغلب الانسان يبقي عصبي لاسباب كتير اولها ظروفه المنزلية مثلا ممكن تكون العصبية جية من قلب البيت او بسبب التعامل الغلط معاه او انو حاسس ان محدش فهمله و ديه بتضايق الراجل جدا تاني سبب ممكن يكون السبب ظروف شغله بالتالي لاذم يلاقي قلب حنين في البيت مستنيه و يهون عليه عشان يقدر يجيب فلوس تصرف علي البيت مرسي تاني يا جميل علي الموضوع و الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> موضوع جميل يا rabna mawgod بس الاول ندرس اسباب العصيبة في الاغلب الانسان يبقي عصبي لاسباب كتير اولها ظروفه المنزلية مثلا ممكن تكون العصبية جية من قلب البيت او بسبب التعامل الغلط معاه او انو حاسس ان محدش فهمله و ديه بتضايق الراجل جدا تاني سبب ممكن يكون السبب ظروف شغله بالتالي لاذم يلاقي قلب حنين في البيت مستنيه و يهون عليه عشان يقدر يجيب فلوس تصرف علي البيت مرسي تاني يا جميل علي الموضوع و الرب يبارك حياتك


أشكر ك أستاذى
الملك العقرب
وأحترم رأيكم
مرور كريم
والريبارك حضرتك


----------



## toty sefo (29 يناير 2010)

*قد يكون من الافضل ان تكملى مناقشتك فى وقت اخر يكون زوجك هادئ والوقت مناسب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> *قد يكون من الافضل ان تكملى مناقشتك فى وقت اخر يكون زوجك هادئ والوقت مناسب*​


مرور كريم 
أشكـــــــــــــــــــــــرك


----------

